# Just some of the projects we've done to our house



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*More Pics*

I would really like to see more pics, they are free! Who's that hiding behind the ladder? I would like to see the floor better. Keep updates coming. I like seeing progress. Dorf Dude.


----------



## Weekend Warrior DIY (Nov 8, 2007)

shumakerscott said:


> I would really like to see more pics, they are free! Who's that hiding behind the ladder? I would like to see the floor better. Keep updates coming. I like seeing progress. Dorf Dude.


I'm hiding behind the ladder for the obvious reason that I didn't want to ruin the look of our lovely dining room. :laughing:

I have more pictures, just have to find them.

This weekend I just installed the sink, replaced the kitchen plumbing, hooked up the dishwasher and ran our first load. It took forever since our water system is a little dated so either I don't have enough water pressure or not enough hot water from my 38 year old water heater.


----------



## Weekend Warrior DIY (Nov 8, 2007)

*Far from where we came from*

Here's what the front of the house looked like before we painted it. This was back before our dining room was done. What a dump! Thankfully I can be proud to saw that the house we have now is somewhere nice to live and nice to look at.

And where we are now.


----------

